# 12 weeks and already a machine!



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I cannot stress how incredibly impressed I am with my Cedarwood's pudelpointer. Ava Aurora is only twelve weeks, is very steady on retrieves, not gun shy, awesome with the kids, at home in the fishing boat, cabin of a commercial airplane, truck, my office, or a stream bank even when a couple of bears poke their noses out 20' away. I had her out fishing with me and some buddies last week and Thursday night on her walk she locked up on point then quickly went pouncing right into the bushes and flushed a hen grouse with her chicks. I had no idea they were even there! I watched her land and we worked out toward her to see if Ava would point and hold steady for me. Ava performed flawlessly, and locked onto a strong point and held steady until I told her to flush. 

I had a very good pointing lab as a teen that was awesome on grouse and pheasants, but she wasn't anywhere close to this good by 12 weeks. Throw in the non shedding, playfulness and good off switch with the kids and I'm convinced she's the perfect breed. 

It is pretty funny walking her in downtown Portland right now and seeing her lock on point every three steps at all the pigeons! She's struggling with why I won't let her flush them but we're working on it! If you want a great versatile dog and have a family, you really should look into these awesome dogs!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That is pretty impressive! Congrats on the new pup!


----------

